# Gilas and Beadeds



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Just picked up my CB05 male heloderma s. cinctum to add to my other two cinctums and my CB09 Heloderma horridium ex. It felt like an early Christmas! Photos will be up as soon as I have the time.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

:mf_dribble:Congrats dude! 


Cant wait to see the piccies, what is this species like to keep?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Cheers mate.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> :mf_dribble:Congrats dude!
> 
> 
> Cant wait to see the piccies, what is this species like to keep?


I absolutley love them as a species - hardy, stunning to look at and this particular male is very calm, even lets you stroke his head even though you still have to be alert unlike the other two younger ones. Great animals.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

I love Gilas and Mexican Beadeds, congrats on your purchase mate, looking forward to seeing the pics :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Dragon Wolf said:


> I love Gilas and Mexican Beadeds, congrats on your purchase mate, looking forward to seeing the pics :2thumb:


Thanks hopefully tomorrow at some point or the weekend.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> I absolutley love them as a species - hardy, stunning to look at and this particular male is very calm, even lets you stroke his head even though you still have to be alert unlike the other two younger ones. Great animals.


Ahh thats a bonus then eh, what does their main diet consist of ? 

I love them, they are stunning looking, but if Im honest, I know nothing about them.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Ahh thats a bonus then eh, what does their main diet consist of ?
> 
> I love them, they are stunning looking, but if Im honest, I know nothing about them.


I mainly feed them mice and small rats. I also give them the odd chick and egg but rarely.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Photos as promised of my new Hamm pick ups. Both fed last night without hesitation and absolutely stunning!


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

They are stunning mate :mf_dribble:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks. The gila's photo doesn't do him any justice. This fellow is a bright salmon pink colour, weighs 780g and is around 50cm in length. He is absolutely magnificent.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! I love gilas, they are stunning!

How do you go about handling if you do?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> Wow! I love gilas, they are stunning!
> 
> How do you go about handling if you do?


Depends on what I want to do. If it's just for a routine clean I normally clean while they are in their cages just keeping an eye on where they are. If it is to bath them then I use personally use gloves to handle and remove, call me paranoid, although I know of a few who free-handle without problems. I sometimes use a short hook if I want to move them from a short distance to another.


----------



## caribe (Mar 21, 2010)

Really braw lookin Gila. Lovely colours.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> I mainly feed them mice and small rats. I also give them the odd chick and egg but rarely.


 
Oh so insects do not form any part of there diet then?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Spuddy said:


> Oh so insects do not form any part of there diet then?


I'm pretty sure they'd eat them and from what literature states, they do so in the wild when hatchlings. They also feed on quail eggs, small hatchling birds and adults have been known to eat rabbits. However, most breeders, including Mark seward and Osbourne recommend rodents.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

They're stunners mate :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Dragon Wolf said:


> They're stunners mate :2thumb:


Thanks mate.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

oh wow they look amazing  congrats


----------

